# Leak from condensing pipe



## straas (5 Feb 2021)

I have a leak on an elbow of condensing pipe just below my boiler - looks like it's fatigued somehow at the base and water is slowly dripping out.

The elbow looks to be glued in on both sides.

Considering there's no real pressure on it, is there some type of tape I can buy to make a seal?


----------



## fossyant (5 Feb 2021)

There is indeed self amalgamating tape you can use. Supposed to be permanent, but the correct answer is to fix it properly. I have some in, just in case. It's a silicone base.


----------



## straas (5 Feb 2021)

Cheers - just googled and can get some at screwfix for £2.49

The boiler is likely being moved within the next year so a bodge should do for now...


----------



## slowmotion (5 Feb 2021)

Check that the leak isn't actually higher up the pipe somewhere and is running down the back of the pipe before it drips off at the elbow. A small mirror should help you look round the back.


----------



## straas (5 Feb 2021)

Good tip - but something my dad taught me years ago.

Clean everything and start at the top with tissue paper.


----------



## JhnBssll (7 Feb 2021)

Boiler condensate is slightly acidic, make sure anything you use to repair the pipework is resistant to it. It contains Carbonic acid from memory.


----------



## Phaeton (8 Feb 2021)

Also don't lick your fingers or rub your eyes before washing your hands


----------



## straas (9 Feb 2021)

That's probably just good general life advice! 

Self amalgamating tape from screwfix seems to have sorted it out.


----------

